# Varnish problem on old window sill



## Flynnwood (14 Jul 2013)

I'm trying to help out a neighbour who is a good friend. He sanded down his (approx 25 year old) interior hardwood window sill in his lounge and made a really bad job of flattening the layers of old varnish from years gone by.

In haste to get the job done, he has applied 3 coats of Ronseal quick drying varnish. It's now a mess frankly. Think patches of light and dark.

My gut feeling is that *all* the varnish has got to come off and start again with a stain and then danish oil.

Aside from going back to bare wood, is there another option? Could a sanding sealer (which I've never used) or anything else recover this?

I don't know what kind of hardwood it is. I have a feeling my gut reaction is correct but thought I'd ask (just in case).


----------



## Chrispy (15 Jul 2013)

Flynnwood":22rd6vr0 said:


> I have a feeling my gut reaction is correct but thought I'd ask (just in case).


They often are! so yes strip right back to an even surface ie. bare wood. (or paint it)


----------

